# Refinishing a metal stand



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hello everyone, Just wondering if someone could give me some tips on fixing up a metal stand. I just picked up a 110 gallon tank with dual overflows and i'm eventually going to turn this into a nice saltwater setup. 
What is the best way to remove the surface rust on the metal stand due to salt damage and what is the best paint to apply to it once it's ready to be painted? (tremclad? )
Hopefully you can see in the pic bottom right hand side.
thanks in advance all....
I have posted on other sites to get the best all around answer in case you see the same post...
sheldon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's quite a bit of work but I've done it.

Just sand down all the rust spots and give the stand a good wipe before applying tremclad.

I went with a gray primer and mutliple coats of the black gloss. After that, I used a clear coat finish which is probably overkill. It's been almost 2 years since I've done it and it still looks great.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To save yourself the rust in the future, make sure you use the rustguard or rustproof paint (whatever it is called, I forget).


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, just sand off the rust down to the bare metal. You could prime it and then paint, but I just use Tremclad or any rust paint. Lots of light coats for best results.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for weighing in, appreciate it. Guess i will be using quite a bit of sandpaper and maybe my dremmel.... 
Cheers!!!


----------

